# Wo finde ich die tools.jar



## ZAntjeZ (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich will die Klasse com.sun.tools.javac.Main nutzen, und brauch dazu tools.jar. Wo kann ich die denn finden
In meinem Java-Ordner ist sie nicht mit dabei (j2r1.4.2_04), also wollte ich sie mir bei sun.com holen. Allerdings finde ich sie dort auch nicht (der library-link geht nicht, beim Suchen danach kommen 0 Ergebnisse), also wo kann ich sie noch finden? Wenn ich bei google danach suche, komme ich immer nur auf Foren-Seiten.
Hat jemand einen Tip

Tschau


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Du brauchst das SDK ... -> http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs...4.2_06-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg
dein Installationsverzeichnis lässt auf eine JRE schließen. Beim SDK ist das Tools.jar dabei.

Gruß Tom


----------

